# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Columbine

## MIke R

I am into this right now and it is fascinating...lots of myths getting dispelled in this book.....lots of what we were thought were truths and patterns getting challenged as well

good read of you are interested in this sort of thing

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Col...6546935/?itm=1

----------


## amyb

I have been intrigued by this horrific event and have read, "19 Minutes by Jodi Picoult", "We Have to Speak About Kevin" by Lionel Shriver , and Wally Lamb's "How I First Believed". This is a powerful theme. They are novels, is the book you are reading fiction or a non fiction?

----------


## andynap

Amy- the opening the link looks like it is Non-Fiction.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Andy. Do you have an author? I was thinking to do that but then worried that if I just enter Columbine I will get 9 trillion leads.

----------


## andynap

Amy- Mike posted a link- can you open it?

----------


## amyb

I got it and it is indeed non fiction. I will save COLUMBINE  for post vacation.

----------


## MIke R

amy...this book is very much non fiction..and eye opening...this is all very close to me as that was my first year in Colorado and I was in fact coaching  basketball in the same league as Columbine and in fact was playing them in their gym....I knew of the coach who was killed...plus I was a Dean of Students out there and responsible for security of the building, among other things....and  a few years after Columbine we had history repeat itself at Conifer HS right down the road from us where that girl hostage was killed......

I am currently fighting big time with the school board in the elementary school where I work and my daughter attends as they foolishly believe a small elementary school in a ski resort town is safe from this sort of thing, and thus we have zero security

----------


## NYCFred

Author is Dave Cullen; have it next to my bed. On the list, gave it a quick scan. 

cops blew it. bigtime. Waited outside til it was 'safe' to enter while kids bled to death. If they don't get that it's their job to MAKE it safe, they're useless.

*arm the teachers/gym teachers/principals/* that want to carry in a school. An armed teacher with the will to act could have stopped these guys in their tracks...an armed teacher with a .45 in his glove compartment stopped a 'copycat' version a few months later. 

Works for the Israelis. Nothing else will.

----------


## JEK

Monday morning quarterbacking . . . .

----------


## MIke R

Fred..read the book.....there is way more to it than just that, although what you say is true... many teachers and students thought it was a senior prank and actually came towards and into the mess instead of away from it...  a lot of what we thought we knew about the stereotypical kid who does this sort of thing gets completely shattered in this book....these guys weren't bullied. abused or ignored..they were popular kids from good homes with girlfriends, friends etc.......

you dont need armed teachers....are you nuts??

you need a full time SRO officer on campus..its what we did when I was Dean of Students at Summit HS in Breckenridge and it made all the difference in the world

----------


## NYCFred

> Monday morning quarterbacking . . . .



Frankly, that's the entire point of the book.

----------


## NYCFred

<<you dont need armed teachers....are you nuts??>>

Nope, just the son and grandson of Irish cops, which may have jaded my view of my fellow humans. 

There are bad, amoral people out there. Choosing children as victims/targets is beyond the pale. Once the Israelis armed teachers...and BTW, had a couple of parents volunteer...school shootings and bus attacks pretty much went away.

----------


## MIke R

learning from failure is the way I like to look at it......

----------


## MIke R

> <<you dont need armed teachers....are you nuts??>>
> 
> Nope, just the son and grandson of Irish cops, which may have jaded my view of my fellow humans. 
> 
> There are bad, amoral people out there. Choosing children as victims/targets is beyond the pale. Once the Israelis armed teachers...and BTW, had a couple of parents volunteer...school shootings and bus attacks pretty much went away.




I understand that, but trust me, after 30 years in the public school system I can ASSURE you you dont want 99% of them armed!...they'd shoot themselves in the process....LOL

----------


## NYCFred

<<<I understand that, but trust me, after 30 years in the public school system I can ASSURE you you dont want 99% of them armed!...they'd shoot themselves in the process....LOL>>>

Well, in the states that (ahem) allow concealed carry, typically only 2-3% of the population applies for a (ahem) license to do so. It's the halo effect; if anybody CAN be armed, makes it tough for the crooks to pick out a victim. 
Same deal with the teachers. Only need a couple to carry to deter another columbine.

----------


## MIke R

Fred..read the book!!!..it wasnt SUPPOSED to be  a shooting....it was supposed to be a massive bombing...all the bombs were in place, including one in the cafeteria..they just didnt go off....had they gone off the deaths would have been in the hundreds and not a shot would have been fired....the shootings were simply the result of a failed bombing attempt....an implemented Plan B

----------

